# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  ενισχυτης 5.1

## Panοs

πωλείται ενισχυτης 5.1..
4χ25 watt rms (2x rear- 2x front)
1x50 watt rms (center)
1x100 watt rms subwoofer
εχει bluetooth,ραδιόφωνο fm,διαβάζει στικακι (usb) και κάρτα μνημης sd...
εχει 4 εισοδους (aux-tv-cd-tuner) με ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι για την καθε εισοδο...
ελεγχόμενος απο την θερμοκρασία ανεμιστήρας...
με προστασία υπερθερμανσης...
τιμη 130 ευρω....

----------

